# artificial practice turf



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

It's still pretty cold in Ohio, and I'm doing a bit of "indoor golf" in my basement.

I've got some foam practice balls I like OK. All I'm doing is trying to hit them with my left arm only (to build up my left side, I'm right-handed), and practicing pitching with my pitching wedge. My basement it too low for any "full shot" swinging.

I went to Golfsmith and looked for the same kind of artificial turf I hit off of at the practice range. Although I found it, it came in a package along with a "special mat" to stand on, and a special ball to hit and a price of $150  .

So, I've been using the artificial, very cheap plastic-like carpet-turf I think my Dad got at a hardware store. The turf is pretty low and sparse, and it's not as nice as the $150 turf, but it was the right price (my stepmother was going to throw it away, so I took it.) :laugh: 

Has anyone seen any other products that work well?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure of your location but try this site, their a bit cheaper for mats...

Golfsmith.com: Search

Del


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link. That is what I think I'm looking for.

I've done several "walkabouts" at Glofsmith, and only seen the $150 product there, so now I'll ask a clerk (if I can find one) next time I'm there.


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you using some astro turf looking stuff?


----------

